# Lying on your back?



## gafpromise

Hello, I'm 36 and 12 weeks along with my first pregnancy. I read in the hospital literature not to do exercises on your back. What's the deal with that? Should I be lying on my back at all? Should I not have sex on my back? Really just curious for more details, thank you!


----------



## dollyemi

As time goes on you'll need to lie on your side. 

Lying on your back as baby's size increases will put pressure on your organs and eventually affect blood supply to baby. I think by about 18/20 weeks you need to be lying on your side (for some reason left is better than right) but to be honest lie on your back at the moment whilst you're comfortable. 

As far as sex goes, you'll need to think of a plan b once you're too big to lie on your back! Carry on as normal whilst you can, but try and start sleeping on your side at night.


----------



## Seity

You can be on your back if you're at an incline, just not recommended to be completely flat on your back. So if you have a cushion you can use to lean back against, that's fine.


----------



## drsquid

it puts pressure on your vena cava which is the big vein that brings blood back from your lower body to your heart.. plus it gets uncomfy. i know i prop myself up to read etc and start getting short of breath anyway but while it is comfy go for it


----------



## Bumpblessing4

I think this is all a wives' tale, even though they use anatomy to try to support the theory. The idea is that because your inferior vena cava is on the right side of your abdomen (and behind your uterus), your enlarging uterus will put pressure on it and prevent venous blood flow from returning to your heart to get more oxygen. With each of my previous pregnancies, I tried to fall asleep on my left side (not on my back or right side) for this reason. Even during this pregnancy, I have tried to do the same, but lately I've been thinking about how crazy this advice is. First of all, I wake up on my back EVERY night (no matter what position I try to sleep in before falling asleep) and my babies have been fine in spite of this! Second, I'm a creationist, and it doesn't make sense that God would allow our babies' blood flow to be compromised simply by lying on our backs when many people don't know anything about anatomy. Think about all of the babies that were born well and healthy thousands of years before anatomists knew where the inferior vena cava was located! :)


----------



## drsquid

while i theoretically see where you are coming from that would also imply there should never be any other complications with pregnancy such as preterm labor, gestational diabetes, pre eclampsia etc. plus there shouldnt be genetic and congenital malformations. the pressure on the vena cava is anatomically true, the question is how much of an effect it has. i know for me i now get short of breath if i lie on my back too long and it isnt comfortable. in addition studies have shown that there is an increased risk of SIDS in babies whose moms slept on their back during pregnancy though they arent sure why. but like everything else, if you can do it comfortably, then it is likely low risk for you but avoiding it wont hurt either


----------



## Ripley

My Dr told me at week 16 to start sleeping on my left side. I have done so religiously since. I had problems with a sore hip from the constant position. I got some small pillows and that helped. Dr also said if I put a pillow under me right side so I'm on my back but tilted to the left, that's fine too. Since then the soreness has gone away a lot. :)


----------



## Anthrogirl

The anterior vena cava brings blood back to the woman's heart, it really has little to do with blood/O2 supply to the baby. The reason they recommend the left side is to maximize kidney function through the night (they are on your right side, sort of). I have heard more often then not, to simply listen to your body. If you experience dizziness or shortness of breath when you're ying on your back, then roll onto one of your sides. But if you are not sleeping at all, perhaps a pillow under your right side might be just the trick. I'm nearly 24 weeks with B#3 and I'm still reading on my back and sleeping on my front with a hip hitched. My MW tells that anything to maximize health and happiness, including good sleep when you're pregnant!


----------



## drsquid

inferior vena cava (sorry not being picky but if someone wants to look it up i dont want them confused)


----------



## Anthrogirl

drsquid said:


> inferior vena cava (sorry not being picky but if someone wants to look it up i dont want them confused)

LOL! Sorry, I was just reading a series of articles on anterior placenta and apparently my brain is losing its code-switching elasticity these days! My mistake!:dohh:


----------



## drsquid

tell me about it.. id leave my belly somewhere if it wasnt attached


----------



## mother_of2

As many of the moms here already stated, it reduces blood supply. I actually wondered the same thing myself for the longest time and it was difficult for me to adjust as a long time sleeper on my back. It can be especially difficult when you want to crack your back or receive a back massage that's not professionally equipped for pregnant women.


----------

